# xh "ty seal"



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Can anyone refer me to a source for ty seal type gaskets for extra heavy cast iron? Im sure my supply house has gotten these for us in the past but the counter guys act like they have never heard of them. Have looked extensively on internet and cant find any.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Found a fernco part number 44UX-405. 4" is what we need. Cant find a supplier.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rwh said:


> Found a fernco part number 44UX-405. 4" is what we need. Cant find a supplier.



Ferguson Enterprises:

15 in stock at their Waterloo, IA distribution center. $8.677ea.
5 in Front Royal, VA
3 in Celine, OH

Their part number is F44UX405


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks biz. When I enter that number on fergie site it says no results?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rwh said:


> Thanks biz. When I enter that number on fergie site it says no results?



Standby...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just logged in and took these screenshots...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks biz. Finally got the old timer at supply house to get them for me from Jones Stephens.


----------

